# SAEs and Corydoras



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I've just acquired 3 siamese algae eaters and a couple of green corys. They seem to be adapting well and doing a good job cleaning up small unsightly areas in the aquarium. Does any body keep these in their tanks? Just wondering if anybody can give me some insight into caring for them long term.
Cheers


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jsadlersos,

The Corys will eat any food that falls to the bottom. The SAE typically eat my algae and they will chase and eat food as it falls toward the bottom or is sitting on the bottom.

If mine start to look skinny I put in 1/2 - 1 of the Hikari Algae Wafers a couple of times a week.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

What is your tank size? I currently have 3 in a 29 gallon and they have very quickly outgrown it. I will mostlikely be removing them in the next couple of months. They are about 3 1/2 inches long currently and I heard they can grow to 5 inches


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Siamese algae eaters that is


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I was thinking of getting the SAEs some algae wafers to supplement them. Glad to know someone else does this as well.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Trigger
I have a 75 gal. with a kick a$$ filter. However I didn't know that they got this big. Probably wont keep all of them if they start to grow to 5 inches. That would be a shame though, what an interesting little fish. I've caught myself watching them since I've gotten home from work. I think I like their personality a little better than the corys.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh you should be fine than. I'm sure a 75 would be enough for them and it is a shame cuz they really are interesting fish to watch. Wish I didn't have to get new ones. I also find a lot of pleasure in watching them chew through beard algae like Kobuyashi on some Nathans hot dogs


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

That's big enough. My SAEs grow to perhaps 4" in a 58 and they are happy. I've never seen them get to 5". I don't feed them anything special- they eat any fish food. They really like Spirolina flake food, though. I had 3 but one jumped out recently, so if you have an open top, be aware. I think some breeding kribs chased him and he launched. I know some people think these fish are a pain but I won't be without them.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

They are certainly skittish, the sudden movements from my shoal of tetras seems to freak them out every once in awhile.
the only reason that I would get rid of 1 of them is to keep the aquarium understocked. I seem to have less problems with fish tankd this way


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

They do like to have a pal, though.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Yup, there are two in my tank that stay close to each other. The other one seems to be kind of a loner. He's also a little bigger than the other two. He's probably the one I'd trade in.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

they can be hard to catch. I caught one recently very easily.... but years ago I had to practically drain the tank to get it.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I"ll bet! They move fast. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it, for now all is well in the tank.
Thank you for your input, I've never owned them before.


----------



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

I have 4 in my tank and they are the best fish I have, the only problem I found was most the lfs around here sell the flying fox sae and will tell you it is a true sae until I told them I know the difference between the 2 then they would admit what they were selling. Lucky for me I have one honest lfs, an hour drive from me, and they are the only ones I buy livestock from. I also have 4 Cory's and they are great at cleaning the bottom of the tank. The rest of my clean up crew include 12 amano shrimp, 4 ghost shrimp, 2 vampire shrimp, 2 bamboo shrimp, 8 otto's, 2 pit bull plecos, a bn and a clown pleco......trying to get my tank to the point that I just need to do water changes weekly (50%) and change my filter sock every other day.


----------

